# Pasta, "from scratch"



## zachab242 (Mar 24, 2005)

Im having a hard time finding a recipe for making pasta from scratch. I enjoy cooking and its something id like to try making, so any recipes with instructions would be GREAT!

TY,
Zach :chef:


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I weigh out 1 lb of bread flour. Add 4-5 eggs, 1 tsp sea salt, and 1 TBSP Olive oil. Mix completely and knead. Then wrap in a moist dish towel. Let sit at least 30-60 minutes. Then I cut it into 4 equal parts, roll it out on a floured surface (i use Corian countertop), just enough so that it will fit into my Atlas pasta machine. I hand crank it through starting at a setting of 1 and go to a setting of 5.

I then attach the preferred attachment (ravioli, angel hair, regular spaghetti, etc.) and run it through. IN the meantime, I have a big pot of salted water boiling. I drop the finished pasta into the pot, and very shortly it rises to the top. I allow a maximum of 3 minutes to boil the fresh pasta. Then I put it into a colander, rinse it off and shock it in ice water. When all done, I use it as I would any pasta.

Tastes great, I can do this entire procedure as fast as if the wife took dry pasta from a package and tried to prepare it.

doc


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

Wow, thats a lot of work!!

All I do is put a decent sized mound of flour on my largest cuttin board (bought for doing pastries with) and put my fist into the center to make a "volcano", add in a tsp or two of salt to a 2 cup of water, add half the water to the center and fork the flour in. I mix it to a dryness that is just about NOT kneedable but that it comes together and holds its shape (adding in sprittses of the remaining water as needed), wrap it and let it rest for the hour or so too. I then use a rolling pin to roll it out and a knife or cookie cutters to then cut my pasta 

I think I will one day invest in the machine, but till then, that is my version of "pasta from scratch"


----------

